

Representing Numbers as Polynomials - Strilanc
http://twistedoakstudios.com/blog/Post6871_impractical-experiments-1-representing-numbers-as-polynomials

======
hcase
of interest may be the cyclotomic
([http://hackage.haskell.org/packages/archive/cyclotomic/0.3.1...](http://hackage.haskell.org/packages/archive/cyclotomic/0.3.1/doc/html/Data-
Complex-Cyclotomic.html)) package for haskell, which can perform exact
computation on a decent amount of values.

